# Duyuru > Gündem >  işte gizlenen ırkçı saldırı

## bozok

İşte gizlenen ırkçı saldırı!..  

*Vedat YENERER 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 20/09/2007 


Farkında mısınız, Türk olduğumuz için artık kendimizi yalnız hissetmeye başladık. Bunun en büyük nedeni de adı, soyadı Türk olup da  siyaset, iş dünyası ve medyada köşe başlarını eline geçirenlerin, sözde Türk milleti adına bölücü ve Sevr dayatmacıları ile işbirliği yapmasıdır...

ğYunanistan Türkiyeğye düşmanlık yapıyorğ  diyenlere her fırsatta ğparanoyakğ diyen ve Türk-Yunan dostluğuna zarar vermekle suçlayan başta bazı monşerler ve yöneticilerimiz, bakın Türk-Yunan dostluğu zarar görmesin diye bir ırkçı saldırıyı nasıl sümen altı ettiler.

Türkiye-Yunanistan Doğalgaz İletim Hattı-Meriç Giriş İnşaatı Projesi 3 Ağustos 2007ğde Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler ve Yunan bakanın katılımıyla Dedeağaç (Aleksandrapolis) ili Köpekli (Timerya) şantiyelerinde düzenlenen büyük bir törenle açıldı. Atilla Doğan, inşaat süresinden 20 gün önce projeyi tamamlayarak Türkiyeğyi gururla temsil etti. Peki Irkçı Yunan ne yaptı? Firmanın projeyi erken tamamlayacağını gören ırkçılar, 9-17 Temmuzğda yani açılıştan 15 gün önce ve işçiler tatildeyken şantiyeye gelip makinelerin tamamını ateşe vererek sabote ettiler. Atilla Doğan firması yetkilileri Yunan itfaiyesinden bilgi almak istemiş ve yangının nedenlerinin araştırılmasını istemişti. Yunan tarafı, hiç hoş olmayan bir biçimde agresif ve olumsuz tavrıyla bu çabaları boşa çıkardı. Kısacası yangına rağmen işini erken bitiren Türk firması zararın üstüne su içmek zorunda kaldı. Peki Türkiyeğyi yönetenler ne yaptı. ğAman kimse duymasın, Türk-Yunan dostluğu zarar görürğ diyerek ırkçı saldırının haber olmasını ve duyurulmasını engellediler. Bizzat Ankara devreye girerek, bu saldırıyı ört bas etti. Bu yüzden de bugüne kadar hiçbir şekilde medyada yer almadı.  

ğTürkiye ve Türk mileti varsın zarar görsün ama Türk-Yunan dostluğu zarar görmesin.ğ  Vay canına zihniyete bakın!.. Bir değil, on değil yüz değil, yeter artık bu ne yalakalık!.. Apoğya pasaport verirler, sus! PKKğya kamp kurup eğitirler, sus! Güneydoğu dağlarında Yunanlı subaylar dolaşır, sus!.. Yunanistanğda yaşayan Türklere ğTürkğ  demeyi yasaklarlar, sus! ğİstanbul, Ayvalık, Trabzon ve adaların tamamı Yunan olacakğ  derler, hainleri beslerler sus!.. ğTürkler barbarğ derler, sus! 2300 Rumğun papazına ğEkümenik Patrikğ derler, sus!.. Hava sahamızı taciz ederler, sus!.. Saymakla bitmez... Bir gazeteci olarak Türkiyeğyi yönetenlerin gerçek kimliğini çok iyi biliyorum da ğüoğu kokteyl kuşu monşerlerin arasında kaç Türk kaldı?..ğ  diye merak ediyorum...

Sahibi olduğum internetajansğta bir anket yayınlamayı düşünüyorum. Sorum da şu olacak. ğTürkiyeğde neden bu kadar çok hain var?ğ  Cevap şıkları da şöyle olacak. 

1- Hainlik çok karlı bir sektör haline geldiği için 

2- Devletin hıyanetten cezalandırdıklarının torunları, cumhuriyetten intikam almaya çalıştıkları için 

3- Kendileri Türk olmadığı halde şu veya bu sebeple ğdönmüşğ olanlar, AB ve bölünme sürecinde kendi özlerine dönmeye çalıştıkları için 

4- Amerika ve Avrupalığlara yalakalık yapmak rant getirdiği için.

Değerli okurlar söylecek fazla söz bulamıyorum. Namık Kemal beyitinde ne diyordu;

ğVatanın bağrına düşman dayamış hançerini, Yok mudur kurtaracak bahtı kara maderini  (Anasını ) ğ 

Atatürk de Kurtuluş Savaşığna başlarken Namık Kemalğin bu sözüne 60-65 yıl sonra şöyle cevap veriyordu: ğVatanın bağrına düşman dayasın hançerini, Bulunur elbet kurtaracak bahtı kara maderini.ğ  

Hepimiz Türküz, hepimiz 57. Alayğın neferleriyiz!..*

----------

